# Fight Night August 28th West Sussex Fighters Needed



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

After our very first fight night which was a sell out, we are now looking for fighters for our second fight night.

The date is the 28th August 2010 down in Worthing West Sussex.

We are looking for all levels of experience, in the following styles Boxing, Hybrid Kickboxing (K1), Kickboxing and MMA. So if your interested in fighting please feel free to email [email protected] and [email protected]

As well the info mentioned above we are also looking for some specific matches. They are

1) Kickboxer 78kgs 16-0-3

2) K1 fighter 65kg 3-0-1

3) Kickboxer 89kg 0-0-0 however 15 fights in Boxing.

And last but not least a Pro MMA guy 95kg 3-0-0.

Travel expenses available, commission on tickets and purse.

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

Anymore mma guys interested in fighting can be amateur or inexperienced.


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

Now also have 31st July available, with purse, travel expenses and commission on tickets.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Might know a match for your middleweight kickboxer, I'll see him Tuesday so I'll drop him details.


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

cheers matt


----------



## theflame (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Mate,

I am an 88kg mma fighter. I have only done class sparring for a few months, but i reckon i would be ready to give it a go if you have anyone avaliable?

Cheers


----------



## wikeader (Jun 23, 2010)

is there an age limit on this event . Im willing to fight Amateur MMA . im 17 . Willing to compete .


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi theflame,

If you can send your details to [email protected] and [email protected] please we can match you with some newbies. If you mention you saw the ad on here.

Wikeader will have to double check the age range on mma, I know junior kickboxers and boxers are okay. Will get back to you asap.

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## wikeader (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you . Kickboxing is fine by me also. Just want to compete.


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

any Pro MMA guys available for this show or Kickboxer 78kgs 16-0-3

purse is a decent size

cheers

nigel

07884446538

www.gym-xtreme.com

www.youtube.com/gymxtreme


----------



## Ivo c. (Jun 5, 2010)

circusbizarre said:


> any Pro MMA guys available for this show or Kickboxer 78kgs 16-0-3
> 
> purse is a decent size
> 
> ...


I have a strong brazilian guy. He is currently in Switzerland a BJJ Black belt with a pro record of 12-2

Gustavo "PC" Picone MMA Stats, Pictures, News, Videos, Biography, and More - Sherdog.com

Interest?

email me [email protected]

Cheers

Ivo


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

Sorry didnt make it clear our Pro MMA guy is 95kgs

Cheers

Nigel


----------

